# Red Sprites & Blue Jets



## Luis França (7 Jan 2008 às 00:38)

U5NXg8SzfUQ


----------



## bluejay (7 Jan 2008 às 09:39)

Projecto europeu de detecção de sprites:

http://eurosprite.blogspot.com/


----------



## Minho (7 Jan 2008 às 12:05)

Neste tópico também já se tinha abordado esse fenómenos espectaculares


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2008 às 02:08)

Luis França disse:


> Obrigado pelas informações disponibilizadas.
> 
> Contudo no video nocturno, em tons de verde, filmado no Iraque por tropas americanas, aquelas luzes serão _sprites _ou _jets_? Elas estão fixas e não parece estar a trovejar.
> 
> Alguma sugestão? Vá lá, não sejam mauzinhos



O que está nesse video são tudo menos sprites, jets, elfos ou coisa que valha. Um sprite tem um tempo de vida inferior a 1 segundo por isso jamais seria possível ficar a filma-los uma e outra vez de câmara na mão. Mais, os sprites ou jets dão-se sempre no topo das nuvens não no meio das nuvens como aparenta o vídeo.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

A unica coisa que eu conheço desse fenomeno é que ajuda em muito a fortalecer o campo electromagnetico...

Quanto ao video luzes fixas humm


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2014 às 15:49)

Deixo aqui um guia e um vídeo recente. Assumo eu que é mais facilmente visível em Portugal Continental porque nos Açores a nebulosidade semi-permanente torna a visualização impossível:






Video (ver site para conhecer o método utilizado):

[ame="http://vimeo.com/99434364?email_id=Y2xpcF90cmFuc2NvZGVkfDI5Mzk1ZDRhMGQ3MmE1Y2U2Yzc0NTViOWVhMmRjYWU3NTAyfDgwNzA3Nzh8MTQwNDAxMTQ2MHw3NzAx&utm_campaign=7701&utm_medium=clip-transcode_complete-finished-20120100&utm_source=email"]Mesosphere Waves & Sprints - 27 June 2014 on Vimeo[/ame]


Breve descrição do fenómeno:



> The sprite show continues. "Every day this week, I have been able to photograph red sprites shooting up from the tops of thunderstorms 400 miles away in Colorado, Nebraska and Kansas," reports Jan Curtis of Santa Fe, NM. On June 27th he saw something more: "At around 10:30PM MDT, gravity wave clouds developed and intensified through midnight."
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jun 2014 às 19:19)

mesmo em Portugal continental não será facil as trovoadas são raras e muito instaveis


----------

